# Lone Rock Area



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I had heard they closed down the lone rock area out in tooele a while ago. Is it opened up yet? 
Anyone have some semi-decent areas to shoot relatively close (>2hrs away) from SLC?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It's sad that we are asking where to shoot within 2 hours.... I remember still shooting in SL county as a kid. Now I burn half of a tank to shoot. For shame :?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I hadn't heard that. I was out there in November and it didn't appear to be closed then.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

I was out there a few weeks ago and there were quite a few people out shooting.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it just the east side of the road that is closed to shooting then? Maybe I was confused as to where I was told it had been closed. 
Sounds good though, I will remember I can still go out there! 

I went up to the uintas last weekend and my hell was it hard to find a place to shoot. So many people up there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Just look for the pile of computers, monitors, TV's and 5 gallon buckets. That's a good place to go. There's plenty of these places out there, so you shouldn't have a problem finding a place to shoot.:-?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Just look for the pile of computers, monitors, TV's and 5 gallon buckets. That's a good place to go. There's plenty of these places out there, so you shouldn't have a problem finding a place to shoot.:-?


That should be good enough reason to get it closed down and I wouldn't loose any sleep over it either.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wish people would clean up the trash they haul out to shoot. And they should really learn about the harm they are causing to wildlife by shooting moniters and electronics


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Holy cow!

I went shooting out on the West side of Utah Lake this afternoon and it was a zoo! There were so many people out enjoying the nice weather that it made finding a safe shooting spot tricky. Its been a while since I last went out there to shoot and was surprised to see all the areas that are now off limits to shooting. Most everything south of everyone's favorite shooting hill is now off limits as far as I can tell and I ended up having to head further out than I had expected to.

On a side note. I could hear chuckars all over the place!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> That should be good enough reason to get it closed down and I wouldn't loose any sleep over it either.


No kidding its a shame there are so many pigs


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> I went shooting out on the West side of Utah Lake this afternoon and it was a zoo! There were so many people out enjoying the nice weather that it made finding a safe shooting spot tricky. Its been a while since I last went out there to shoot and was surprised to see all the areas that are now off limits to shooting. Most everything south of everyone's favorite shooting hill is now off limits as far as I can tell and I ended up having to head further out than I had expected to.
> 
> On a side note. I could hear chuckars all over the place!


 The BLM made a big deal about getting volunteer groups to help clean up the mess's, and what a bunch there was....

Then, the BLM rewarded us all for our time and efforts to clean up by shutting 'almost' everything down. Sweet....:?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I didn't hear about this .45

When did they do the cleanup?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I didn't hear about this .45
> 
> When did they do the cleanup?


 Either 2 or 3 years ago Bax*....UWC was part it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh _that_ clean up. I was there for that.

I guess its been a long time since I went out there....


----------

